# Lids



## Zeek38 (Oct 9, 2008)

Would you or do you use the canning jars that require the rubber seal with the glass lids?



Can you use them just the same as the metal lid ones?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

We used to use that type of jar and lid, however finding them anymore is rather difficultand they are costly to purchase the rubber gasket.Unless you have a really good source for them finding them in bulk it would or could become an issue. They are not considered safe any more for canning because of something about the rubber gaskets and botulism although i cant seem to find the article i just read on them a week or so ago.


----------

